# Bessacarr E584



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

A friend , who has been looking for a MH for months, is about to put a deposit on this model with the cruise control comformatic g/box . It'a a 2013 model. Wondering if any owners can share their experience of this model and maybe point out some things to look out for .


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

I am not sure but I think that the 584 Bessacar is much the same layout as our Swift Bolero 722 FB, bar the lounge layout. Our Bolero is now 19 months old now so I think that is probably long enough to see what problems were going to transpire. We spent the first few trips finding out where all the rattles and vibrations were and once identified and attended to it is now one of the most pleasant motorhomes we have owned. The only warrantee replacement has been the reversing cameras screen/monitor when it packed up. I was told by a dealer who I will not name that it was not replaceable under warrantee as it was over 12 months old, I bought a new one from them, ( approx £ 200 ) When I got home I rang Sargent Electrics with advise of where to find EM5 cable junction and mentioned what had happened and they suggested I return the duff unit to them for examination. I did this, they found it faulty and sent me a new replacement within two days. Fantastic service ! I took the new one back without even opening the box, my request for my money back on the one I had bought was refuse but I was given a Credit Note to use when I have our habitation service. I did not mention that I had spoken to Sargent so as not to 'rock the boat' So, yes we are very pleased with our Swift built motorhome. Bernie T


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for that , I'll pass it on, he will be grateful.


----------

